# Owner's Manual for Scandia 310c



## The Artful Dodger (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm a new member having just joined today. Early in my career (over 30 years ago) I did wood stove installations for The Stove Works, a company in Chapel Hill, NC. Enjoyed my Garrison II for over 30 years until I had to sell my house recently due to a divorce.  I am now living in a trailer ('97 vintage) and plan to install a wood stove. Please spare me the comments about the wisdom of putting a wood burner in a trailer, I know how to do it right. 

I've found a Scandia 310c on Craige's List for $150.00. Yes, I know they are cheap knock offs of better Scandinavian stoves but I found a lot of positive comments about them online. The 310c is a bit rusted on the outside but looks to be in pretty good shape. Nothing that a little elbow grease and stove paint wouldn't fix. I surmised that the "c" stood for catalytic and through internet research (much of it on this site) found out that I was correct.

When I was working for the Stove Works in the early '80's I don't think they were putting them in stoves yet. I think it was after 1988 that they started installing them in stoves(?) The point being I have no experience using wood stoves with catalytic converters. How long do they last, or should I say, how often do they need to be replaced? Does anyone know where I might obtain an owners manual for the 310c? I know about Scandia in Australia and plan to contact them, but I think they just bought the name and had nothing to do with this stove.

Also, does anyone know if it had firebricks lining the insides? I had the owner email me pics of the inside and there appear to just be firebricks on the bottom. I didn't see any retaining clips for bricks along the sides similar to what my old Garrison had. Also, the honeycomb of the catalytic converter appears to be intact and fairly clean. Any replies to this post will be greatly appreciated. It will be a 3 hour drive to SC for me to pick it up and I don't want to make the trip only to find I will have to put a lot more money into it to make it functional. Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2012)

I would guess given its age and legacy that there is going to be a fair amount of work (rebuild) to bring the stove up to decent condition. This is presuming that there are no structural defects.


----------



## The Artful Dodger (Aug 21, 2012)

begreen said:


> I would assume given its age and legacy that there is going to be a fair amount of work (rebuild) to bring the stove up to decent condition. This is presuming that there are no structural defects.


----------



## The Artful Dodger (Aug 21, 2012)

The pics he sent don't show any noticeable cracks. The honeycomb on the cc looked to be in good shape. Probably won't know anything for sure until I make that 3 hour trip! What I'm really wondering about is if it's missing firebrick around the inside.


----------



## The Artful Dodger (Aug 21, 2012)

The Artful Dodger said:


> The pics he sent don't show any noticeable cracks. The honeycomb on the cc looked to be in good shape. Probably won't know anything for sure until I make that 3 hour trip! What I'm really wondering about is if it's missing firebrick around the inside.


One other thing I failed to mention . . . On the side of the stove in embossed lettering is "Erik 310c". It's almost 1am here on the East Coast and I need to get to bed. Will check for any additional replies tomorrow. Thanks!


----------

